# While I'm Gone...



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm leaving for 10 days on Wednesday. I've got sisters to turn on and off lights and feed my fish but no water changes or anything. So I was thinking one big water change the day before I leave? Maybe 35-50%? Or just stick woth normal 10-15% changes like I usually do weekly?
Thanks Mike.


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

Won't hurt doing a large water change before and after.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Do a 60-75% WC right before and feed normally. Fish can go for 3 weeks without eating if necessary


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Get a timer for the lights. :thumb:


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

i wouldnt trust anyone feeding my fish since they tend to over feed.whenever im gone i just do a massive water change and just dont feed them.


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

Would you recommend not feeding for 10 days or have my sisters feed lightly?


----------



## Woodworm (Jan 3, 2009)

if your worried about them over feeding break down your food into baggies for each day that way you know the amount they get will be right


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

mattawan_cichlid said:


> Would you recommend not feeding for 10 days or have my sisters feed lightly?


Don't feed at all, and like DJ said, get a timer for your lights


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Chubbs the Jellybean said:


> mattawan_cichlid said:
> 
> 
> > Would you recommend not feeding for 10 days or have my sisters feed lightly?
> ...


Yep....a timer is a good idea...you want your lighting schedule to stay the same everyday if possible, same time and same hours.

I would do a large water change before you leave and when you return.


----------



## mattawan_cichlid (Dec 24, 2010)

Ok thanks guys!


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

I would not vary your routine and make major changes to the system right before you leave town. Getting someone to feed once very few days is fine, if you can trust them to follow explicit instructions. My sister and I exchange this favor for each other. Not all sisters are knuckleheads.


----------



## zanardi (Nov 26, 2011)

As someone earlier suggests, measure out the food in advance for them. I cut little foil squares and place the food on them, but you could use any small container. I line them up near the tank.

This way you eliminate the possible overfeeding issue. You simply instruct the person to dump a single packet of food in the tank each day, every other day, or whatever. Along that line - when I'm gone I usually have my caretaker feed only every second or third day. It's fine for the fish, cuts back on the tank pollution, and makes it easier on the caretaker so they don't have to show up everyday.

Don't forget water top off for evaporation. I try to make that easy too. I put a couple gallon jugs of water right next to the tank so they can't miss it and it reminds them. You could also put a piece of tape on your tank or filter showing the desired water level.

It's all in making it easy and eliminating any guesswork they might have to do.


----------



## TrashmanNYC (Dec 10, 2007)

Woodworm said:


> if your worried about them over feeding break down your food into baggies for each day that way you know the amount they get will be right


Or got to cvs or walgreens or somewhere and get one of those pill box things. It has a small compartment for each day of the week. Just put a small amount in each day.


----------

